# How do you make a wood wick?



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

never heard of them before. 
It seems to me that it would have to be a softer porous wood, and a thin strip. That way the wax will wick up keeping the wood from all burning down.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The "Wood Wick" name is patented. Using wood as a
wick isn't.

They are fantastic candles IMO. But it isn't just the
wood wick that makes them great. Their wax is slow
burning.

I bought another brand with a wood wick "Natural
Timber Wick" and it was no where near the quality
of "Wood Wick" .

As to where to get the wick material....... not sure.
But is looks like a hardwood for sure. Like hickory..


----------

